# CPT 76770 vs 76775



## allisonm6383

Can someone please help me determine when to use the retroperitoneal complete ultrasound vs. the limited? I was trained that if ultrasound of right and left kidney is done (with or w/out bladder), that CPT 76775 should be used; however, if above is done along with renal pelvis, ureters, bladder then the complete would be used (76770). Does this sound correct?


----------



## lphilipe77

the guidelines have changed and all 8 organs have to be documented to be considered to be complete.


----------



## srinivas r sajja

If the clinical history suggests urinary tract pathology, a complete evaluation of the kidneys and urinary bladder also comprises a complete retroperitoneal ultrasound


----------



## jgf-CPC

You were correct in your thinking but also remember that a complete includes the kidneys, abdomina, aorta, common iliac artery origins and inferior vena cava. Anything less would be limited.


----------



## srinivas r sajja

scenario 1
A complete ultrasound of the retroperitoneum consists of B-mode scans of: the kidneys, abdominal aorta, common iliac artery origins and inferior vena cava, including any demonstrated retroperitoneal abnormality
scenario 2 
If the clinical history suggests urinary tract pathology, a complete evaluation of the kidneys and urinary bladder also comprises a complete retroperitoneal ultrasound


----------



## ShellyGenaro

If the reportt states that the bladder is decompressed or has a foley does this give enough information for a complete? For complete evaluation of the bladder what needs to be documented?


----------

